# BSOD Win 7 Ultimate



## Tahari (Nov 29, 2010)

· OS - Windows 7
· x86 (32-bit) 
· Age of OS installation - A year
· CPU - Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz
· Video Card - NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT

I get this when trying to run perfmon / report:

"Error:

An error occured while attempting to generate the report. 


The system cannot find the path specified."



Any help would be much appreciated :smile:

Tahari 

x


----------



## Tahari (Nov 29, 2010)

here's the Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip sorry


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You appear to be missing a few Windows Updates. Please visit Windows Update and get all the updates for your system.

I'm running the last 13 memory dumps (Oct & Nov 2010)
4 different BSOD error codes, and 4 different causes are blamed.
This may be the beginning of pattern pointing at a hardware problem - but for now it seems to be more of a driver issue. For starters, please update your storage drivers to the most recently available version.

These devices have issues:


> LGSIMODEM01	LGBT\LGBT_MODEM\1&79F5D87&0&0000	The drivers for this device are not installed.
> 
> High Definition Audio Device	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_18491E01&REV_1000\4&9997072&0&0001	This device is disabled.
> 
> Security Processor Loader Driver	ROOT\LEGACY_SPLDR\0000	This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed.


The first device is a modem. If possible, remove the device from your system. If not possible, then ensure that you download and install the drivers for the modem from the manufacturer's website.

The second device is a Realtek Audio Device. Is this device deliberately disabled? If so, why?

The third device is usually seen when there's a virus infection present. Please perform one (or more) of the free, online scans at this link: http://www.carrona.org/malware.html

Please uninstall SpyBot Search and Destroy while we're troubleshooting. The TeaTimer has seen some issues in the past.

Please uninstall Alcohol 120% - it's sptd.sys file has some known BSOD issues with Win7. Once uninstalled, then use this free tool to remove the troublesome sptd.sys file: http://www.duplexsecure.com/faq#remove_32sptd

It is possible that the following older drivers may be causing your problems.
Please either *REMOVE* or *Update* the older drivers listed below.


> *HOW TO FIND DRIVERS:*
> *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Driver function of Device Manager as they are not the most current versions available.
> Also, *DO NOT* update from the PC Manufacturer's website unless the Driver Reference cited below states that you should get the drivers from the OEM.
> 
> ...


If all of this doesn't help, then please run Driver Verifier according to these directions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Nov 29 13:00:36.663 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:59.381
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsmraid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsmraid.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 000000BE
Arguments 00010148 6d74d025 a6294bb4 0000000a
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Nov 29 12:40:46.672 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:30.391
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+51 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Nov 29 12:23:22.703 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:25.421
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys ( pci!ArbQueryConflict+301 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments a408672d 00000002 00000000 831c45e7
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Nov 29 10:15:56.816 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:14.535
BugCheck D1, {20707249, 2, 0, 20707249}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+51 )
PROCESS_NAME:  iTunes.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 20707249 00000002 00000000 20707249
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Nov 27 03:54:49.663 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:07.381
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+51 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Nov 26 12:46:16.694 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:54:08.413
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+51 )
PROCESS_NAME:  RpsSecurityAwa
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Nov 26 11:52:19.093 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.812
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000 861338fc 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Nov 26 11:35:13.684 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:49.403
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+51 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Nov 26 11:32:05.695 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:21.414
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+51 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Nov 26 10:58:23.725 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:36.428
BugCheck D1, {10148, 6, 1, 89cc6a8e}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsmraid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsmraid.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for intelppm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for intelppm.sys
Probably caused by : vsmraid.sys ( vsmraid+1ca8e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00010148 00000006 00000001 89cc6a8e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Nov  2 08:46:37.875 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:14.593
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000 8611337c 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Oct 22 11:45:12.718 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:13.796
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000 8572579c 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 00:41:11.458 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 3 days 3:13:12.177
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RT2500.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RT2500.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
Bugcheck code 000000BE
Arguments 82d1ad29 02d1a121 80d8ad18 0000000a
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------

